# Winter Tires



## XTrail1 (Feb 24, 2005)

Which winter tire do you have or will buy for your X-Trail. I'm considering Toyo G02's. Any opinions, suggestions?


----------



## notaire (Aug 10, 2004)

Mine is wearing Nokian Hakkapeliita 2 and they are great!!!


----------



## jww (Apr 22, 2005)

notaire said:


> Mine is wearing Nokian Hakkapeliita 2 and they are great!!!


Part of the original Nokia Company - yes the mobile phone people from Finland. Nokian tyres benefit greatly from being developed in a country that knows winter driving better than Canada does!

jww


----------



## patrick39 (May 24, 2005)

yeah, Nokian has the best winter tires on market.


----------



## boatek (May 13, 2005)

*Minus Sized Winter Tires*

Has anyone decided to put on minus sized winter tires on their X?

I'm looking at 15" tires 215/70/R15 which are 0.1" smaller overall diameter that the stock tires. Another option is 205/75/R15 which are 0.1" larger diameter. 

15" tires are cheaper than the 16" in snows as they are more common. I might be sacrificing some performance, but don't think that I'll need high speed performance in the winter.

Your opinion is welcome.

Ken


----------



## patrick39 (May 24, 2005)

I think they are both okay to put on yout X-trail as long as the 15" wheel has enough clearance for the brake. The overall diameters are very close to the original and if I were you, I would take the 205/75 R15 coz it is a little bit narrower than 215 and they would be cheaper too.


----------



## Avery Slickride (Jan 6, 2005)

I did without snow tires on my X-Trail last winter, but I do have slightly undersized snow tires on my FWD station wagon. I stayed with the same wheel diameter but went with a narrower width and higher aspect ratio. It's virtually the same diameter, but with a lower price and a narrower tread for more bite and less unwanted flotation. The tires are CTC IceTraks and they are very good for the price.


----------



## Gforce99 (May 3, 2005)

XTrail1 said:


> Which winter tire do you have or will buy for your X-Trail. I'm considering Toyo G02's. Any opinions, suggestions?


I have a set of G02's on my 2002 Sentra SE-R Spec-V and man.. they rock!! Makes my Spec-V a real snow thrasher with the helical limited slip. I'm planning on buying the G02's with 16 steel wheels for the X-Trail. I've had the Toyo's on my Spec-V for 3 seasons and they still have lots of tread left. 

Now my sister has the Nokian Hak2's on here 2002 Mazda Protege5 and they are excellent also. I don't know why, but here in Ottawa... the Nokian's are the most expensive snow tire. But in Toronto, they are priced very reasonably. Weird :crazy:


----------



## XTrail1 (Feb 24, 2005)

Everything is expensive in Ottawa when it's automotive related! I shop out of town.


----------



## notaire (Aug 10, 2004)

Nokian are not the cheapest tires on the market anyway!


----------



## chansen (Feb 7, 2005)

We're running with 215/65R16 (OEM size) Gislaved NordFrost 3. They are absolutely amazing in deep snow. You'll see them on a lot of Volvos - they're a Swedish brand and sold through Volvo dealerships, but I got mine from Steelcase Tires n Mags in Markham, ON and put them on an extra set of steelies from another dealer (takeoffs).

I've also driven Nokian Hakka 1's, and really liked them on my Toyota Matrix. Before that, the Pirelli Winter Ice tires on my Mercury Mystique were probably the best parts on that car.

I wasn't very impressed with the previous generation of Micheln snow tires, but the X-Ice looks completely different and feels like a new rubber compound.

Any snow tire will do much better than an all-season, but I overall, I'm hooked on the Scandinavian brands (Nokian and Gislaved) at the moment.


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

I have the Nokian Haks for my sedan and they are a excellent snow tire. They didn't seem as good on ice this year as they were the year before, which is odd, for they are not a dual compound tire. 

I was thinking the rubber must have hardened or something, however talking to other snow tire enthusiasts with other brands as well, it seems the general consensus was the ice and snow was definitely different this year compared to other years due to the lower temps and humidity. 

Not sure what I'll pick up this year, I'll see what pricing is when the time is nearer.


----------



## XTrail1 (Feb 24, 2005)

Looks like I'm gonna go with Nokian Hakka "SUV" in a 15", 215/70/15. Only if the wheels fit.


----------



## OttawaX (Feb 2, 2005)

I had the michellin x-ice on my previous car (civic) and they were uter crap. A co-worker installed them on his Mazda 6 and he is of the same opinion.

I previously had Kuhmo winters on the car and I could rip down unplowed highway lanes no problem.


----------



## FATFACE (Sep 23, 2006)

Any UK X-Trail drivers out there running on winter tyres?? Mine has Dunlop Grand Trek fitted which are All-Weather but I fancy running some dedicated winter tyres for up here in the Lancashire hills. Has anyone any thoughts??
Tyre Size 215/60 R17


----------



## Oreo (Nov 5, 2004)

I had used BF Goodwrench Winter Slaloms for the last two winters (left over from my maxima). This year I bought Winterforce. I never heard of these but saw the tread and I liked them. I have had great luck with them (over 10 000 km on them now). So far I would recommend them. I paid $456 on the road for them. You can see these on Tire Trends and Tire rack.

Greg


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

I have been recomended Grabber AT2's


----------



## FATFACE (Sep 23, 2006)

The Mad Hat Man said:


> I have been recomended Grabber AT2's



Will the grabber2s fit mine:

215 60 r17 ?


----------



## RealDealSE-R (Jan 7, 2007)

05 altima ser here and i run Dunlop winter sport M3's in 225/45/18.they r a bit costly but worth every penny.got them from Tirerack,hope this helps.


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

FATFACE said:


> Will the grabber2s fit mine:
> 
> 215 60 r17 ?


accoding to my tyre book - the 17's only come in 265/70/R17 115S size!

as you are in the UK - give Micheldever tyres a ring on 01962 774437 - I know its a long wayaway - but that is where i got my "4x4 tyre and wheel range" book from - and they are very helpful.:woowoo:


----------



## FATFACE (Sep 23, 2006)

Cheers MAD HAT!


----------



## gto49 (Feb 15, 2007)

*Hankook Winter tires*

I just took delivery of our X-Trail LE and VERY new to this forum. Looking for winter tires . The dealer I visited last Friday is pushing Hankook I-Pike (W409) tires - says his wife loves them, and they do have a good looking agressive tread. Wondering if anyone on the forum has experience with these tires?

I have Michelin X-Ice on our Matrix (FWD - that's Front WD) and like them fine. I took the 'trix out to Nopiming Park (NE Manitoba) last month and ended up driving in a snow storm - the hotel owner at our destination asked if I was driving a 4x4!

The I-Pikes would be about $40/tire cheaper than the X-Ice...

Any information muchly appreciated!
Ron
(XXX: XR ('trix), 
XTrail (LE) and X-Ice (tires)


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*NorEaster*

Why they cal this store NorEaster .. who knows...but two weeks ago.. as Spring was in the air.. I removed my Goodyear Ultra Grip Ice Winter Tires...and replaced them with my Goodyear Assurance All Season... well let me tell you... next year I will not do that again!... For anyone who believes all seasons are great all year around ... forget it... I don't care how much you pay for your tires...nothing compares to the grip of Winter Tires! .. I feel like I am an old lady driving again...this last storm proved to me the valuable lesson as well as reliability that Winter Tires perform.

Stephen


----------



## BrianJ (Nov 3, 2006)

Re: Hankooks: I just spent a winter with the W300 Hankooks and was quite pleased, they are a great ice tire and a good snow tire, which is what I need in Winnipeg; it's icy every day day but only snows occasionally. We had one huge dump of snow at the end of December and I went for a ride in 4WD auto; no problems. With the winter tires on I actually left it in 2WD most of the winter. 
I do notice that you have to fight the X-trail a bit when you hit drifts at speed; perhaps because it is relatively light; my 2WD F150 on all-seasons just plows through undisturbed.
Unfortunately I can't compare the Hankooks to other winter types, but this winter if I hopped in and drove normally, the roads were never an issue; the thing never slid or spun. Modern winter tires are amazing.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Agreed*

Modern winter tires are amazing... BUT NOT ALL SEASONS ! LOL in our winters.. hehee

Stephen





BrianJ said:


> Re: Hankooks: I just spent a winter with the W300 Hankooks and was quite pleased, they are a great ice tire and a good snow tire, which is what I need in Winnipeg; it's icy every day day but only snows occasionally. We had one huge dump of snow at the end of December and I went for a ride in 4WD auto; no problems. With the winter tires on I actually left it in 2WD most of the winter.
> I do notice that you have to fight the X-trail a bit when you hit drifts at speed; perhaps because it is relatively light; my 2WD F150 on all-seasons just plows through undisturbed.
> Unfortunately I can't compare the Hankooks to other winter types, but this winter if I hopped in and drove normally, the roads were never an issue; the thing never slid or spun. Modern winter tires are amazing.


----------



## vickenp (Mar 28, 2007)

The bonavista edition comes with all season 17" - Now I know they are a joke come next winter, plus I wouldn't want the allows to get exposed to salt etc.

I was thinking of 16" on steely rims.

Any other bonavista owners out there which can comment? Size?

Thnks in advance


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

vickenp said:


> The bonavista edition comes with all season 17" - Now I know they are a joke come next winter, plus I wouldn't want the allows to get exposed to salt etc.
> 
> I was thinking of 16" on steely rims.
> 
> ...


You may be happy to hear this:

I carried-over my winter wheels & tires from the 05 SE - they are 16" (whatever the OEM size is)...

Put them on the Bonavista in Dec. and just took them off last week....

No problems were encountered. Actually I think they work better than 17" would because there's more clearance in the wheel well area.

Cheers = Roger


----------



## shabalia (Dec 27, 2005)

Hi Roger, 
I found the wheel well clearance identical because although the winter wheels are smaller, the winter tire is a higher profile than the all season. Do you have low profile winter tires? Just a thought....


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

No on the low-profile - same size as OEM stock 16"....

May be an "optical" illusion on my part (or my bi-focals out-of-whack).

It also looks to me like the wheel clearance on the Bonavista is better (higher and wider) than on the XE/SE/LE..... 

Some members of another forum also made the same observation...

Perhaps with the summer coming I'll take some measurements.

Cheers = Roger


----------



## BC Trails (Jun 16, 2007)

I'm looking at getting more aggressive tires for off road use but cannot find much that replaces the stock 215/60/R17 on the Bonivista edition. Has anyone considered using the more popular size such as 225/60/R17. Nokian makes the WR Suv which looks like a great off road tire.

Cheers,
Gary

2006 Xtrail Bonavista Edition #5078 Platinum


----------



## notaire (Aug 10, 2004)

Nokian WR are not off road tires, they are all weather tires.
You should consider General Grabber AT2 but in 215-65-16 with different rims if you think going off road. That will keep safe your beautiful 17'' mags.


----------



## vickenp (Mar 28, 2007)

Think I'll be getting Gislaved North Frost 3 on my xtrail with steelies....

any comments

215/65/16"

thx


----------



## notaire (Aug 10, 2004)

Gislaved Nord Frost 3 are not sold anymore. The good news is that they are now branded as General Altimax Arctic. General is part of the Continental Group, just as Gislaved.
I pick the General for my Versa, and they are cheap too.


----------



## newxtrailforme (Feb 12, 2005)

I've had Toyo G02's for the last 4 years on my X-trial and I find them to be great. I heard Bridgestone Blizzak were good too.


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

Grabber AT2's come highly recommended in the UK.


----------



## bonny-vee (May 1, 2007)

Still lovin' the X-Trail & anxious to see how it handles old man winter. Got a couple of quotes on some winter 'boots'..........both around the same price for 4 tires/steelies.
Tires are either the Gislaved NordFrost 5's or Hankook W409 Winter I-Pikes in 215/65-16.
Any recommendations/comments, my fellow X-Trailers?


----------



## notaire (Aug 10, 2004)

Go with Gislaved, you won't be disapoint.


----------



## bonny-vee (May 1, 2007)

Thanks, Notaire, I was kind of leaning that way, as I've heard a lot of good things about the Gislaveds.


----------



## bonny-vee (May 1, 2007)

Bought the Gislaved Nordfrost 5's in the 16" size and after our 1st major dump of snow, they haven't disappointed, though looking forward to more extensive winter driving in the weeks to come.


----------



## YarmouthXtrail (Jun 29, 2007)

Hello everyone,

I am looking for winter tire as well for my Bonavista. The spec of the tire is P215/60R 17, but it's rare type, not many tire store carry this type of tire.


Costal tire recommend a brand name Cooper winter tire for $740, including installation. Have you guys heard about this brand?

Is there other options? such as use different type of tire?

Thanks!


----------



## bonny-vee (May 1, 2007)

Hey, Yarmouth........you can use the standard X-Trail size of 215/65-16 in place of the 215/60-17 (we have a Bonavista too).......this size should be more common and less expensive as well. Can't vouch for the Coopers, as we went with the Gislaved's....not sure if they're available in Nova Scotia. The 215/65-16 size should give you more options though.


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

bonny-vee said:


> Hey, Yarmouth........you can use the standard X-Trail size of 215/65-16 in place of the 215/60-17 (we have a Bonavista too).......this size should be more common and less expensive as well. Can't vouch for the Coopers, as we went with the Gislaved's....not sure if they're available in Nova Scotia. The 215/65-16 size should give you more options though.


Yarmouth:

bonny-vee has the right idea. The 2005 X-Trail came with 16" wheels & tires as OEM.

I bought a set of steel wheels for my winter tires (16") and used the Cooper Weather Master S/T 2 on the '05 X-T.

When I switched to the '06 Bonavista, I carried over the 16" wheels & Cooper tires and ran them last winter on the Bonavista. I just recently put them back on for this winter.

The Coopers have been excellent - great grip - smooth ride and little road noise on dry pavement.

Your quoted price seems high to me (but that was for 17"). I got the Cooper Weather Master S/T 2 (16") for $542.74 which included the installation on my steel rims, balancing, the tire recycling fee and the taxes.

If you could get them for around this price, then you could use the extra bucks for the steel rims. Having them on the extra rims saves the cost of balancing each year (4 years @ $40 = $160 toward the cost of the rims) plus it saves on the wear and tear on the tire bead each time it is changed.

Additionally, you can change them over yourself, at your convenience and avoid the line-ups at the service station....

BUT, given the recent weather in the Maritimes, it may be too late for that now.

Hope this helps.

Cheers = Roger


----------



## YarmouthXtrail (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks a lot 'bonny-vee' and 'Roger'! I will shop around 16" winter tire.


----------



## shabalia (Dec 27, 2005)

I like the 16" wheels for winter because the tire is a higher profile than the 17's...better in slush.


----------



## YarmouthXtrail (Jun 29, 2007)

I finally changed my winter tire and winter rim, both are 16", cost me $822 at local wal-mart. The tire is from South Korea, Nexen is the brand name. I am glad I did it because this winter gonna be a tough one.

Thanks guys.


----------



## gpieon (Jun 10, 2008)

I am the new owner of a 2005 X-Trail LE. I kept my previous car for 17 years and am hopefully looking at driving this one for another 17. 

I am looking at winter tires and wanted to know if any other members were considering this? I have been leaning towards Nokian or Kuhmo. If say a half dozen of us went to the same shop, do you think we could negotiate a better deal?


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

Seems like an odd short list.
Nokian are considered to be a top tier winter tire. Kumho...not so much.
I have no experience with either and roll on generic "Winter Claw" (Cooper) snow tires. 
My thinking is that even the crappiest winter tire will be far superior to any so-called all season tire in the winter - especially anything that comes as OE.
If I lived in the NWT (or Finland) ya, I'd look closer at something like a Nokian. In and around Toronto though, I don't think they're necessary.

Edit: What was your previous vehicle btw? It obviously served you well.


----------



## gpieon (Jun 10, 2008)

Rockford said:


> Seems like an odd short list.
> Nokian are considered to be a top tier winter tire. Kumho...not so much.
> I have no experience with either and roll on generic "Winter Claw" (Cooper) snow tires.
> My thinking is that even the crappiest winter tire will be far superior to any so-called all season tire in the winter - especially anything that comes as OE.
> ...


Previous vehicle -1990 Ford Tempo. I took really good care of the engine and after 180K, it still felt like it had all the original 89 horespower.  The body....not so good. You can only do so much and mother nature takes it toll. I know the X-Trail engines are great, the challenge is to ward off the rust.


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

Wow, a Tempo. I can't remember the last time I saw one of those. Good for you. 180k over 17 years isn't much at all considering. I know all too well the ravages of Mother Nature (and salt) on vehicles in Southern Ontario. I have a '96 Geo Tracker with 258k on it that just won't die. Rust is getting pretty bad now though.


----------



## XTRAILSE336 (Sep 25, 2009)

*Winter tires*

Hi,

what winter tires will you guys have on this winter? I'm thinking of Yokohama's. Also, what size? I think I will stay with the stock 215/65r16 size or perhaps go down to 205/65/16.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Hi ...336,

If I could kindly make a suggestion, you could make use of the search feature, you will most probably find lots of info 
For example, please refer to some previous posts on the subject of winter tires...


----------



## caper_5 (Jul 27, 2008)

I kept the oem size, and put on Kelly tires. They are made by good-year, and are an aggressive snow tire. I wasn't looking for performance or a quiet ride in a snow tire. I also studded them as we tend to get a lot of freezing rain and rising and falling temperatures. 

After driving one winter with the oem tires, I had alot of fun driving in the snow, drove like a rally car. But with these tires you can just feel them biting into the snow.

I don't think you will go wrong with any brand of snow tire. With the X Trail's AWD system, your going to be riding safe in winters worst.


----------



## babber (Sep 3, 2006)

We've been using for the past 2 yrs and they still are in mint condition, Pirelli Scorpion Ice and Snow. They are great.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

ditto.....


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

My thinking is that even the worst winter tire is going to be head and shoulders above even the best all-season once the snow flies. For that reason I went on-the-cheap: Arctic Claws. A generic Cooper tire in the OEM size. They were great. I say "were" since I sold the X-Trail in the spring and they won't fit my Quest. I still have them and they need a new GTA area home. See classifieds for details. I just listed them there.


----------



## Lippyp (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi guys, another brit here, also up in the hills in Lancashire and currently sat in 7" of snow. We have an 08 X-Trail and the tyres on it are not great, especially as they tyre company used by my wifes employer (its a company car) stuck a set of continental sports contact 2's on the front which are a totally road biased tyre. I happen to have a set of hardly used 235/75/15 General Grabber AT2's from my old Isuzu Trooper sat in the garage. If I can find a set of 15" steelies in the right offset would these fit or are they gonna be just too wide? I know they are around 1.7" diameter bigger so the speedo will be out but it would just be for use when the weather is like this.


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

gg at2's are very good - long life and good in the shitty stuff - i have used mine over Salisbury Plain and had no probs whatsoever here in Basingstoke, the last day or so.


----------



## Lippyp (Dec 10, 2008)

Oh I know they're good, this set came off my old MK1 Trooper and I also have them on my MK3 trooper. Its more whether they'll fit on the wifes X-Trail without rubbing and whether 15" wheels will clear the brakes. I can't try them on as they're on an old set of Pajero alloys and they're six stud wheels not five so they don't fit. I don't really want to have to go up to 16" wheels and buy new rubber wen I have these sat doing nothing.

This is them in action on my old truck in about -16C in France a few winters ago.


----------



## mgfiest (Sep 13, 2009)

what size are those rubbers in the pic


----------



## Lippyp (Dec 10, 2008)

those are the 235/75/15's I want to put on the x-trail, they look wider because the wheels have a lot of offset on there so they stick out a fair way. I do realise they might be too wide but thats what I'm trying to find out, if anyone is running 235's at all. The extra diameter should be OK unless its going to foul on full lock.


----------



## tbk (Dec 29, 2008)

Yes 15" will fit on your car. I have a set of 15" steels from a toyota sienna on my xtrail. Just remember, 15"x 6-6.5 width, 66.1mm hub size (Center Bore) , offset is 42mm. use Bolt Pattern Guide Database RimHelp.com to find yourself a set that will fit. The toyotas are have a CB that is 67mm, so its pretty damn close, but the closer to the actual CB you are the better for being hub centric. i.e. no balancing problems.

If you do put them on, can you post if you had any fouling at full lock? I am looking to go to a 225/65/17 next year and it will be about 1" bigger in diameter. Oh yeah, post a picture too!!!!

Checked the tire size calc at miata.net, the width doesn't look too bad.

http://www.miata.net/garage/tirecalc.html

punch in your numbers and hit the "end" radial button.


----------



## Lippyp (Dec 10, 2008)

Do you happen to know what the stud pcd is off hand?


----------



## mgfiest (Sep 13, 2009)

tire is too wide and high for the current spec of 215/65/15... but if you put some lift on the exy... then they will fit... but you still will have to reconfig your speedometer for the bigger tire.

here is a website for tire calculation

http://www.1010tires.com/TireSizeCalculator.asp?action=submit


----------



## tbk (Dec 29, 2008)

I believe the exy is 114.5x5.


Also, you don't always take the diameter as gospel, we know they will be bigger than stock, but that doesn't mean they won't fit. Also, the stock speedo is 10% under anyway, so going to a bigger size will make the speedo more accurate.

Also the exy is 215/60/17 stock, so the tires he wants are not that much bigger.


----------



## mgfiest (Sep 13, 2009)

he said his exy is 15" so the stock (well the stock on my exy anyway) is 215/65r15 and what he is trying to put on is higher and wider by 11% and most retailers will not recommend that great of a different, I believe 5% is the recommended increase without affecting speed or hitting struts in the front.

oh yes, if he changed his rims to 17" then the 215/60r17 will fit.


----------



## Lippyp (Dec 10, 2008)

Standard factory wheel/tyre on it currently is 215/60R17 so the 235's are 1.7" bigger diameter wise and 20mm wider so not that much of a difference, its only for use in bad weather and according to my GPS the speedo is a fair chunk out anyway.


----------



## mgfiest (Sep 13, 2009)

ok... so the 235/75r15 will work.. it's only 6% different


----------



## tbk (Dec 29, 2008)

Yeah, so I say go for it!! And post pictures!! (My gps concurs, the speedo is way off).


----------



## Lippyp (Dec 10, 2008)

Apparently the PCD is the same as Jeep Cherokee wheels.............4.5" x 5


----------



## tbk (Dec 29, 2008)

yeah but be careful, the jeep is a rear wheel drive. The offset is going to be way different. You should stick with a rim from a front wheel drive. Otherwise you are going to f*ck your wheel bearings. The cherokee offset is somewhere between -13 to +6. But they have solid axles and leaf springs. We have independant, with coilovers. Our offsets are approx +38 to +42. The jeep rims will stick way the hell out and put a butt load of radial force on your wheel bearings.


----------



## gpieon (Jun 10, 2008)

Used OEM sized Khumo's that I picked up locally for $300.

Evaluate your needs based on budget and location. In Hogtown we get a few storms and within days the roads are clear. If you make forays into the north country, think about that also. Bottom line, even an inexpensive snow tire from CTC will fair better than an all season radial. The Swedes definitely know their snow tires, but if all you do is hop around the GTA, you will be chewing these up in no time. At their price levels, that will an expensive lesson.

Cheers and happy holidays to all my X-Trail compatriots.


----------



## mgfiest (Sep 13, 2009)

If you can still get snow tires.... Wal-Mart has very inexpensive tires... Hanhook brand and Nexen brand prices are good too.


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

Kumho KL71's are good Mud and snow tyres.

But I find Gen Grabber AT2's take a lot of beating. We have had (for us) a lot of snow which has become packed ice, here in Basingstoke and the X-T hasnt faltered once.


----------



## auto corrections (Jan 17, 2010)

Don't know about winter tyres but I run mine on General Grabber AT2's all year round and they're fantastic -definetly the best tyre I have ever used. They give excellent grip on dry/wet/icy and snowy roads, are good in mud and offroad trails, wet grass and pretty much any other environment you can think of. This last week or snow she hasn't slipped or spun at all and has driven past discos that are stuck on hills with normal road tyres on. Oh and don't believe people that say they are noisy and handle badly on the road - I found no increase at all in noise over the road tyres it had on previously and she handles excellently - I drive very hard and love nothing more than to stuff her into a fast bend or roundabout so believe me they handle very well and to finish they also look damn good.


----------



## Captain Canada (Jan 4, 2010)

Hey all.

I own a 2005 X Trail SE and picked up a set of Hankook I*Pike RC01 winter tires:

Hankook I*Pike RC01 Winter Tire | Canadian Tire

Had a chance to try them out this past holiday season driving around Collingwood mountain during a heavy snow storm and they did not disappoint.

Considering the price point i am definitely giving these tires a big thumbs up!

Cheers.


----------



## XTRAILSE336 (Sep 25, 2009)

I've put some new oem size Toyo G02 on my X and they are fantastic! Best tires I have ever owned. They grip like crazy. I can see other cars slippin and sliding and the xtrail stays very neutral and predictable. The braking is almost like on asphalt!


----------



## Do Bamboo (May 3, 2010)

I have a set of 205/65/15 I am thinking of putting on this coming winter. Has anyone run this size? Wondering if there will be any issues? 

Thanks


----------



## tbk (Dec 29, 2008)

I've got 215/65/15's. You should have no problems just dropping the width a little.


----------



## jivago53 (Jun 15, 2010)

*tyers of x-trail*

Hi, I'm the new member of this form from Turkey. My x-trail is 2009 , 2.0 dci LE.
I want to change my Dunlop ST20 ,215 60 R17 tyers with any 225 (55-60-65) R17 . what are the pros and cons. On the other hand which tyer perform best, in 215 60 R17 segment :waving::waving:


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi I am new as well. I am curious if rims from a quest or maxima post 02 will fit on the 2006 Xtrail. I just got a Bonavista edition that came with 17'' rims 215-60-17, but for winter I would like to use my 2 year old 205-70-15 winter tires that I had on my previous CRV. From what I gather here they should fit, and based on the tire size calculator found here the effect on the spedometer should only be about -3%. The link for the rim finder unfortunately doest not include the Xtrail as a model option.


----------



## jivago53 (Jun 15, 2010)

Nissan -Turkey answered me that 225-60-R17 will also be ok. But they are not advising to use tires higher then 6o, even 65.


----------



## Do Bamboo (May 3, 2010)

I am switching from my alloys to steelies for the winter. Do I need to buy different lug nuts for the steelies?

Thanks


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

No you do not.


----------



## T&A Johnston (Apr 1, 2009)

Coming from a Canuck who spends a lot of time driving between ski hills in ON and QC in very cold temperatures, give Gislaved a try. They are relatively inexpensive around $120/tire, but are fantastic on dry highway and deep snow. I'm running 215/65/16...

throw her in lock and you can do some killer donuts...lol

Enjoy!


----------

